# tbg poundage



## dingdong (Feb 10, 2015)

Dimensions for 13-16# @ 27" single bands?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you want to ask a question?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's something to chew on:

Slingshot Elastics Test.pdf

You may get more information by asking a question clearly, or use google. :wave:


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

That's good info JonM.


----------

